# parent of child with newly diagnosed hungry type 1!



## warnejohn5 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi there 

My little girl whos 8 was diagnosed on wednesday with type 1.

Shes very very hungry, i'm struggling with knowing what to do!  Any tips?!


Thanks

Charlotte


----------



## Northerner (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Charlotte, welcome to the forum! I'm sorry to hear about your little girl's diagnosis. There are some extremely knowledgeable parents here who I'm sure will offer you advice from their first-hand experiences. One book that is highly recommended is 'Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults' by Ragnar Hanas - it is known around here as the children's diabetes bible - so you may consider getting a copy.

There is an awful lot to take in at first, and it can be frightening and confusing, but try to take things slowly and ask anything that may be concerning you or that you don't understand. Sometimes we can explain things better than the medical people!

The hunger is very common soon after diagnosis and will improve, so try not to worry about that.

Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome. It's a bit difficult to give any advice without knowing more details of your daughter, but I hope you are getting support and advice from a specialist medical team. In particular, if you have not already been put in touch, ask to see a diabetes specialist nurse (DSN) and a dietician. Make contact with your child's school nearer the end of the holidays - experiences with schools are very variable, but not all schools and staff are bad.


----------



## Steff (Jul 21, 2009)

hi and a warm welcome charlotte, They are some parents in here who are extremely knowledgable and will give loads of good advice and tips , we are all here for one another x


----------



## Mand (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Charlotte

I understand what you are going through. My son was diagnosed with type 1 two years ago when he was 10.

My son lost weight leading up to diagnosis and i wonder if this is the same for your daughter? In which case it could just be that she needs extra food for a while until she regains her normal weight. But do check this out with your dsn.

I have found a wealth of knowledge and support on this fourm so i would highly recommned that you stick around.

Feel free to pm me anytime.

Welcome!


----------



## bev (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Charlotte and welcome o the forum!

My son is just 11 diagnosed 8 months ago, so i know how your feeling.Your daughter will feel like this for a couple of weeks yet! Her body is trying to catch up on all the nutrition she has 'lost' through the period leading up to diagnosis. So, just let her eat what she wants until her appetite subsides.

What insulin and regime have the hospital put her on? Has she lost a lot of weight before being diagnosed?Bev


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Charlotte..

Welcome to the forum....

I was just about to say what both Mand and Bev have...

My son (Nathan) was diagnosed type 1 at 11, nearly 2 1/2 years ago.

Heidi
x


----------



## tracey w (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome, as others have said there are lots of parents with diabetic children on here with great advice!

I still remember when i was diagnosed (18months ago), I couldnt stop eating either, it will pass, just go with it and let her eat, she needs it  I used to eat two or three breakfasts!


----------



## Proudspirit (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi, just wanted to say welcome to the forums. 

Julie x


----------



## Northerner (Jul 21, 2009)

tracey w said:


> Hello and welcome, as others have said there are lots of parents with diabetic children on here with great advice!
> 
> I still remember when i was diagnosed (18months ago), I couldnt stop eating either, it will pass, just go with it and let her eat, she needs it  I used to eat two or three breakfasts!



Oh my goodness Tracey, you are so right! I had an enormous appetite after I was diagnosed! My DSN was astounded at how much I put away! Everything has settled down now and I am maintaining a healthy weight.


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Charlotte,

Just to say hello and welcome. I was diagnosed when I was five years old and that was thirteen long years ago. I'll echo what everyone else has said, let her eat. She'll need it.

Tom H


----------

